
Ask HN: Nice lifestyle bootstrapped businesses - ychandler
HN community - I figured there was no better place to ask this than here. For people who have started their own businesses, side hustles really in addition to their day jobs - how did you figure out the market? Are there books or podcasts on what you would recommend people like me to read or listen to to get an idea of what markets have niches that can be monetized?
======
sharemywin
you might also want to check out indiehackers.com

Lot's of good stuff around that site.

~~~
ychandler
Thanks!

